# Khorne daemons.



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I have around 4k of khorne daemons as part of my daemon army and cannot decide if I should scale this down or try a khorne only army or if they are better mixed with the other marks?

Any advice would be great cheers.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always liked a pure khorne army while they maybe better mixed with others. I am not a big fan of mixing daemons it is more interesting when they are all one pure army.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I did recently play a 4k game with just my khorne and they worked really well so I am keeping them as I really like the models too.


----------

